# Hurricane, Truth and Lies



## 66charger (Jul 26, 2016)

I met her thru her words. She captivated me for months. Whenever I would see her name pop up, everything stopped and i would wonder who she was. Then one fateful day, she wrote to me in a private message. Her intentions were to slam me for something that i wrote. and at that moment it started. almost right away we were off to the races. She had no idea of my secret crush until i posted a thread about a woman. A dream about hope and fears that what was wished may never come to be. That who i desired was not mine and never would be. How she captivated me and inspired dreams of a tomorrow filled with Christmas and songs and promises of building her a house.

Then I posted her name and the love affair started. she would call me in the middle of the work day and the world would stop. Sometimes i could say nothing but her name and sit in silence, filled with want and desire. Within 3 months she had me and knew it. I sang her a song as she sat in the rain and romanced her every day. 99% of the time she had instant access to me, morning noon and late night. We would talk until we passed out and it still wasn't enough.

We were long distance, but the distance was not insurmountable. So we planned the first meeting for October 16, 2015. right before the departure date she cancelled and would not give me a reason other than i didn't seem "enthused" enough even though my heart was pounding with excitement and dread. I couldn't understand why she would blow me off at the last moment and started to feel something wasnt right. She told me she was too busy so I offered to fly to her city stay 1 day and fly out the same day. She declined that offer. She went on vacation and I offered to fly out again, 3000 miles away and stay for a few hours and leave. she declined the offer, so I figured it was better to move on.

Right before Thanksgiving Adeles dropped "Hello" and i stopped my world again as thoughts of her flooded my world. I Sent her the song and we started again. A few days before Christmas she told me the real reason why she could not see me. She expected me to run away, but instead i understood. she planned a trip to the west coast in late January, so i thought we would meet. between Christmas and Mid January we talked of love and marriage and all our posssibilites. I wanted to own a General Store in a mountain community and she wanted to own a restaurant. we envisioned a building with 2 sides, a store on 1 end attached to the restaurant. This was a life i could see and want so i fell again.

Right before she was to leave, she picked a horrible fight. I begged her to tell me when her flight was coming in. I called 100 times and sent dozens of emails, but she would not respond. she flew in and stayed 3 miles form my house. After 5 days of waiting for her, I knew she was not going to see me and i fell in despair. I remember that Saturday night as i lay ed on the ground drunk, wondering what was wrong. I called my cousin and he came and picked me off the dirt.

A week later she emailed me and told me she was talking to another man and had met him. For a month she would email me and taunt me with this other guy. Instead of begging her to come back i walked away. in May she committed the ultimate insult. She sent me a picture of the guy and said this is the guy who I am going to fku tonight. I cursed her and shut her down permanently.

In July she decided to fly out again to my area and wanted to see me. After she sent me that picture, i had no interest in being her plan b so declined the offer. The night she flew in she called again and I changed my mind. The next 3 days i emailed, texted and called and was ignored.

The horror was about to begin. she sent me a email stating that she met a firefighter and they were texting and were going out that night. Her friend emailed me the next day and told me that she had killed herself and I was to blame. She sent email after email drilling into me my x was dead and telling me I should kill myself. I emailed and called, but her phone was dead. I believed she was dead and i went down hard. As i fell into the final darkness, I made the call to my family. They found me incoherent and rushed me to the hospital.

3 days later she calls me asking what went on. I was dumbfounded, but extremely relieved. This was something I thought would hang over my head until I died. She swore to me she had no clue what was going on and her 3 day disappearance was just coincidental. She flew back home without seeing me.

She flew here 5 times in 2016 and stayed in my city. Always saying we would meet and always changing her mind at the last moment. The last time (NOVEMBER 2016) she gave me her hotel address and room number, and LI old her i was on my way. When I arrived at the hotel, she told me she had left the hotel earlier in the day and was on a plane back home.

The relationship ended for me that day and I told her to move on.

In march of 2017 I met another woman. we had not been on a date, but I was interested. My x came into town again and asked to see me, but i had to promise that i would not ask the new girl out. I agreed and jumped in the shower to get ready to meet her. The phone rang and she told me she had changed her mind again.

I have been with the new woman for 4 months. The x will not stop harassing me. She never wanted to be with me, but hated that I was with another. In her last email she called my woman fugly amongst other things and demanded to see a picture of her.

I sent her a picture of my **** instead and blocked her emails. I do regret the penis shot, but it was a spur of the moment anger reaction

I write this for history in hopes that it will stay in cyber land forever. She did me dirty for 18 months and blast me constantly over the internet. So I left her and will probaly marry another.

So now you know the truth.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She cyber stalked you...

One hand on the keyboard, stroking out the keys...

One hand on her clit, stroking out her tension...

Getting off on your frustration...
..............................................................................................................
Do not be surprised if she was a he, and he was a teenager.

Oh, I know, you talked to her on the phone...

Now, that is two teenagers, a boy and a girl.... pulling your Ethernet [ethereal double] and pulling your pud.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lose her like a bad habit and don't ever look back!

She sounds rather insecure and, in reality, is probably an A-1 nutcase!*


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Let's go with "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."

You let a complete stranger you never even met mind**** you.. repeatedly. I get giving someone a 2nd chance to meet after a cancellation, but come on!

Block the nutter from all possible forms of contact and move on. Seek therapy to find out why you allowed the drama and games to go on for so long. 

Btw, she probably never hopped on a plane to anywhere, the stories of men were bs, and her "friend" that told you of her supposed suicide was probably her using an alternate account for just that kind of thing. You spent 18 months of your life being trolled.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

"She" Is probably an thirty year old loser who weighs three hundred and fifty pounds,lives with his mom and her fourteen cats and her Liberace collection.It's too early in the morning fo me to be polite so let me suggest this respectfully.
Get a ****in life!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

That was hard for my brain to follow.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

66charger said:


> I met her thru her words. She captivated me for months. Whenever I would see her name pop up, everything stopped and i would wonder who she was. Then one fateful day, she wrote to me in a private message. Her intentions were to slam me for something that i wrote. and at that moment it started. almost right away we were off to the races. She had no idea of my secret crush until i posted a thread about a woman. A dream about hope and fears that what was wished may never come to be. That who i desired was not mine and never would be. How she captivated me and inspired dreams of a tomorrow filled with Christmas and songs and promises of building her a house.
> 
> Then I posted her name and the love affair started. she would call me in the middle of the work day and the world would stop. Sometimes i could say nothing but her name and sit in silence, filled with want and desire. Within 3 months she had me and knew it. I sang her a song as she sat in the rain and romanced her every day. 99% of the time she had instant access to me, morning noon and late night. We would talk until we passed out and it still wasn't enough.
> 
> ...


You were in love with a fantasy only, relationships started on the internet usually are, she built the fantasy and you fell for it , when in reality she was leading you on by the willy. On the internet people can be whomever they want to be, but she decided to have the real thing.

You sound young, naive, you wear your heart on your sleeve I'm afraid. Time to do some growing up and do the real work involved in getting yourself a real woman, who you can see, talk to face to face and see the good with the bad, not a fantasy. 

There are people on the internet who do these things, lure people in for money, for fun, for exploitation and this is what she and her friend is doing. Why would you not just block her number, her FB etc? For all you know it could be a few men playing you. BLOCK HER! and do not look back.

Why do you still engage, do you have such low self worth?

Be glad you made a very very lucky escape if you had met in person, more than likely it is some big hairy dude having a laugh or maybe somebody you know who is taking you for a long ride and laughing at your expense. Get a grip on yourself and move on.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Cat fished. Sounds like an episode on the MTV show.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@66charger

You posted this same thing here before, under a different name. You were banned back then. You are banned now.


----------

